# TBT's People's Choice Awards 2019



## Jacob (Nov 29, 2019)

Welcome to this year?s TBT People?s Choice Awards!

_*My name is Jacob, and I will be hosting the Bell Tree People's Choice Awards this year!_​

This is really simple, each category is based on different aspects of a TBT member, and your job is to show your appreciation to the most qualified member for each category, in your opinion. *Send all of your votes to me in a PM.*
*You may send 1 vote in for each category. You do not need to send in votes for every category, but as many as you can think of.
You can vote for a Staff Member, Sage Member, or Regular Member for any award. 

Voting is open, and will end on *December 23rd*! Results will go up ideally on New Years/January 1st, any votes sent after the voting period will not be counted.




*Categories:*

Member of the Year***

Best Newbie***

Funniest Member

Most Creative Member

Best Username

Nicest Member

Biggest Collector


**The member of the year vote must go to a member who has not won the award previously. The following members are exempt from this year's voting; Mogyay, Laudine, Jeremy, Oblivia, Tina, Jake, Justin, PaJami, AndyB, Psychonaut, and Miranda.*
**Must have joined after December 1, 2018.*

If any of the categories do not receive a sufficient amount of votes, there will be no winner for that category. Voting for as many categories as possible is appreciated!​





Spoiler:  Rules and Reminders



- Please vote via PM. Any votes posted by any other means will not be counted.
- If my inbox is full, simply wait until I get on again, and I?ll empty it out.
- You can vote for yourself, but only once (and only if you think you absolutely deserve it). If for whatever reason(s) you think you should vote for yourself more than once, send me a PM and we?ll discuss it.
- This isn?t limited just to regular members, so of course you can vote for staff members!
- You don?t have to vote for every category, but it?s preferred if you do.
- You can change your votes after you?ve sent them, but please make a new PM and put something in the title like [CHANGED] (or something that distinguishes that you changed your votes) so I can disregard your old votes.
- Troll votes will not be counted.
- Any other questions, post here.​



Here is a voting template for everyone to copy and paste, but I won't not count an entry if you don't use this:


```
[I]My People's Choice Awards 2019 Votes[/I]


[B]Member of the Year:[/B]
[B]Best Newbie:[/B]
[B]Funniest Member:[/B]
[B]Most Creative Member:[/B]
[B]Best Username:[/B]
[B]Nicest Member:[/B]
[B]Biggest Collector:[/B]
```
 

Good luck to everyone! And please remember that this is all just for fun. :]​
Archive: 2009, 2010, 2011, (2011 results), 2012, (2012 results), 2013, (2013 results), 2014, (2014 results), 2015, (2015 results), 2016, (2016 Results), 2017, 2017 (Results), 2018, 2018 (Results)


----------



## duckykate (Nov 29, 2019)

woot


----------



## seliph (Nov 29, 2019)

ok everyone who joined in 2019 its time to show yourselves


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 29, 2019)

*makes all votes to Jacob*


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

I've never seen this, seems interesting. :]


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 29, 2019)

Oh god I'm not active at all!


----------



## John Wick (Nov 29, 2019)

So, only people that joined this year can be nominated for each category?

Or just member of the year.
Tis confusing. ^_^


----------



## Jacob (Nov 29, 2019)

John Wick said:


> So, only people that joined this year can be nominated for each category?
> 
> Or just member of the year.
> Tis confusing. ^_^



Anyone who joined any year can win any of the categories, except *Best Newbie* must have joined in 2019!


----------



## cornimer (Nov 29, 2019)

John Wick said:


> So, only people that joined this year can be nominated for each category?
> 
> Or just member of the year.
> Tis confusing. ^_^



You have to vote for someone that joined in 2919 for "Best Newbie." Otherwise it doesn't matter when they joined! 
Oops ninja'd by our fab host


----------



## John Wick (Nov 29, 2019)

Oh, okidoki! ^_^


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 29, 2019)

This is a fun idea


----------



## John Wick (Nov 29, 2019)

What do they win?


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 29, 2019)

John Wick said:


> What do they win?



a banner to put in there sig honestly kinda lame...


----------



## Jacob (Nov 29, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> a banner to put in there sig honestly kinda lame...



And a million tbt!


----------



## John Wick (Nov 29, 2019)

Yikes. O_O


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 29, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> a banner to put in there sig honestly kinda lame...



Rude, I think it?s a great idea


----------



## John Wick (Nov 29, 2019)

I just took a look at them and they look fantastic!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 29, 2019)

I will fail. ;w;

Anyway, I've only seen a fraction of people so...:/


----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)

This sounds like it could easily go wrong xD


----------



## seliph (Nov 30, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> This sounds like it could easily go wrong xD



i don?t recall it going wrong in the past 3-4 years :shrug:


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2019)

I didn't know this was a thing all the way back in 2009. Nice that it's been able to last for so long.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Why am I thinking so much for this?


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2019)

Sent mine in! These are fun.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 30, 2019)

Sent mine in too! ^_^


----------



## Hat' (Nov 30, 2019)

Sent! Can't wait to see the results hehe! I hope some of my friends make it!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

I can only think of 3 newbies. (Including myself.)


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 30, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> a banner to put in there sig honestly kinda lame...







*nobody asked you wildtown


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 30, 2019)

ohh, this seems fun! can't wait for the results!


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

seliph said:


> i don?t recall it going wrong in the past 3-4 years :shrug:



Nah, I meant in the way of putting people on pedistools above others.


> people unfortunately take advantage of their popularity. Most of the time, it leads to egos inflating and questionable behavior (i.e. bullying)


Besides I'm sure the crowd we have now has been one of the more active one's in those years. 

I'm gonna put my votes in


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm still stuck on the first. Being only on since July (more active on September), I didn't see much.


----------



## seliph (Nov 30, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Nah, I meant in the way of putting people on pedistools above others.
> 
> Besides I'm sure the crowd we have now has been one of the more active one's in those years.
> 
> I'm gonna put my votes in



again, i've never seen this event (for lack of a better word) have that affect in the past 4 years. it's just for fun and i'm pretty confident that everyone is aware of that.


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

seliph said:


> again, i've never seen this event (for lack of a better word) have that affect in the past 4 years. it's just for fun and i'm pretty confident that everyone is aware of that.



Lol me neither. I like things like this to show appreciation to our favorite users. I do hope this thread does not create the atmosphere I have mentioned.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 30, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Nah, I meant in the way of putting people on pedistools above others.
> 
> Besides I'm sure the crowd we have now has been one of the more active one's in those years.
> 
> I'm gonna put my votes in



Thankfully I've never seen anyone who won TBT choice awards bully others or act superior in any way, even when there were more awards and more users in 2016! I have high hopes it will stay that way


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

I wasn't saying that bullying is the outcome. I was just saying that popularity often corrupts people.


Chicha said:


> a lot of people unfortunately take advantage of their popularity. Most of the time, it leads to egos inflating and questionable behavior (i.e. bullying) to happen. I've seen this happen on different forums. x_x


----------



## duckykate (Nov 30, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> a banner to put in there sig honestly kinda lame...



Hey man that's a really disrespectful thing to say, Jacob works really hard on these super cute banners every year. If you don't like them maybe keep your opinion to yourself next time :<


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm looking forward to voting this year. Last year I was too new and didn't know enough people, so I abstained but this year there are a few people that I'd like to see recognized. I just need to think a little more about some of  the categories and then I'll submit my votes.


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Just put in my votes! Good luck everyone! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wildtown said:


> a banner to put in there sig honestly kinda lame...



Well, it's not like they can hand out actual rewards without the staff's help. After seeing a couple of them for myself, I don't think they're half bad. Though, I don't think the reward is what matters here. It's more like our way of showing our appreciation to the members that make the most difference in our lives. Being picked is an honor higher than any reward can amount too


- - - Post Merge - - -



duckykate said:


> Hey man that's a really disrespectful thing to say, Jacob works really hard on these super cute banners every year. If you don't like them maybe keep your opinion to yourself next time :<



People can share their opinions if they want. If they find the banners lame then so be it, that's on them. We aren't just gonna post only things you like and agree with. If you do not like it then just ignore their post.





- - - Post Merge - - -



CheryllACNL said:


> I'm still stuck on the first. Being only on since July (more active on September), I didn't see much.



I had some trouble with that one as well but somebody quickly came to mind.


----------



## duckykate (Nov 30, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> People can share their opinions if they want. If they find the banners lame then so be it, that's on them. We aren't just gonna post only things you like and agree with. If you do not like it then just ignore their post.



If someone is crapping on one of my friend's hard work, i'm going to say something about it. it was super unnecessary for him to make such a rude comment about the banners. Why can't we just keep our mean thoughts to ourselves and be nice to each other?


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

No, because we live in a world where the sharing opinions is everything, good and bad. You're not forced to look at their comment anyways. They have every right to respectfully share their opinion just as you do. How would you like it if someone said you couldn't say you like the banners because they don't like the banners? 

Just ignore their post if it effects you that much


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2019)

Y'all should vote for me as the best newbie. I joined in 2016 but if you turn that 6 around, it turns into 2019. You can't beat that logic.


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Submitted. :/

I guess I'll wait until the results.


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 30, 2019)

duckykate said:


> If someone is crapping on one of my friend's hard work, i'm going to say something about it. it was super unnecessary for him to make such a rude comment about the banners. Why can't we just keep our mean thoughts to ourselves and be nice to each other?



wasn't saying that the banners where lame its just that i thought removing my existing sig to put that isnt necessarily worth it, gonna back outta this


----------



## duckykate (Nov 30, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> No, because we live in a world where the sharing opinions is everything, good and bad. You're not forced to look at their comment anyways. They have every right to respectfully share their opinion just as you do. How would you like it if someone said you couldn't say you like the banners because they don't like the banners?
> 
> Just ignore their post if it effects you that much



Except for we actually don't have a right to say whatever we want on here. This is someone's website and they have said that rude behavior isn't allowed. We don't just get to be rude to other people because it's our opinion, there are rules. We can't just share our opinions whenever we feel like it, it hurts others and creates drama and fights. If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all. 

Furthermore, what he said was a rude offhand comment, not a respectfully shared opinion. Calling someone's art "lame" is not respectful. He could have phrased it a lot better if he really wanted to be respectful and share constructive criticism about the event.


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 30, 2019)

i found mine from the past! I was definitely going for the smash player one... but then forgot that that one isn't a thing anymore lol

vote me collector, who else has gotten a golden egg and weird doll in the same year 

campaign for toad 2019


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 30, 2019)

Antonio said:


> Y'all should vote for me as the best newbie. I joined in 2016 but if you turn that 6 around, it turns into 2019. You can't beat that logic.



you joined in 9107???


----------



## Miharu (Nov 30, 2019)

This is such a cute idea Jacob!!! The signatures look amazing too!! I don't know who to vote for aaaa! Can't wait to submit my votes soon! Thanks for hosting this Jacob! <3


----------



## hestu (Nov 30, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> i found mine from the past! I was definitely going for the smash player one... but then forgot that that one isn't a thing anymore lol
> 
> vote me collector, who else has gotten a golden egg and weird doll in the same year
> 
> campaign for toad 2019



I'll fight you for biggest collector


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

duckykate said:


> Snip snip



If you have such a problem with their comment then report it to the staff. I'm sure they would have removed it already if it was such a "rude" comment or a violation of the rules. You also cannot just make up what you believe to be rude and what's not. I personally didn't see it as all that rude tbh. (Besides the fact he wasn't even calling the banners lame xD) Again, if the comment doesn't affect you or the OP then it would be best to either ignore or report and just simply move on. 

Off-topic but this conversation is bringing nothing but negativity to this thread. I will not say anything more about this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> This is such a cute idea Jacob!!! The signatures look amazing too!! I don't know who to vote for aaaa! Can't wait to submit my votes soon! Thanks for hosting this Jacob! <3



You're definitely a top contender for nicest member


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2019)

duckykate said:


> snip



Instead of complaining you could just report their comment 


Anyways, super hyped for this year's choice awards! I'm still excited that I got the funniest member award in 2017 lol


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 30, 2019)

hestu said:


> I'll fight you for biggest collector



debate scheduled for december 12 at 8pm EST

- - - Post Merge - - -



duckykate said:


> Except for we actually don't have a right to say whatever we want on here. This is someone's website and they have said that rude behavior isn't allowed. We don't just get to be rude to other people because it's our opinion, there are rules. We can't just share our opinions whenever we feel like it, it hurts others and creates drama and fights. If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all.
> 
> Furthermore, what he said was a rude offhand comment, not a respectfully shared opinion. Calling someone's art "lame" is not respectful. He could have phrased it a lot better if he really wanted to be respectful and share constructive criticism about the event.



you have the same right to call someone out for a negative comment... as they have to make that negative comment. I agree that a comment like that at the start of an event like this can just be very deflating for anyone hosting. (Luckily this is a very established event and I don't think a comment like that will gain much traction with the ones who have always supported and hosted it).

while yes anyone is entitled to say their opinion, they need to be aware and own up when someone calls them out for it being inciteful. I think if everyone just thought before they spoke/posted the forums would be a better place

also why criticize banners on a forum about animal crossing in the first place... seems like there a bigger fish to fry. Thank you Kate for  trying to keep things positive on this site, because we don't need negativity or people supporting negativity since the world outside it already has enough.


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 30, 2019)

seems a bit contradictory saying Kate should’ve just reported it when your both replying, when you could’ve just reported her

Wildtowns comment was unnecessary and if we are saying “you don’t like something report it or don’t comment”, same can be said to him. 

Sorry for clogging your thread Jacob but it seems a bit ridiculous to imply it wasn’t an unnecessary comment when all Jacob is doing is creating a fun event for the community.

 If you don’t like it sod off and don’t vote tbh

Good everyone though!

Warning incoming


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

My point was that you should be able to share your opinions. Whether or not that's saying the banners are lame or a certain comment is rude, opinions shouldn't be shut out because you don't agree with them. It would have been "contradictory" for me to report anyone xD The reason I told them to report it is because they were saying it's against the rules. 

Sorry Jacob


----------



## duckykate (Nov 30, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> Thank you Kate for  trying to keep things positive on this site, because we don't need negativity or people supporting negativity since the world outside it already has enough.



Thank u toadsy ily ❤&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

I agree, this thread needs more positivity! I think Toad put it best


----------



## duckykate (Nov 30, 2019)

and I'm sorry jacob for clogging your thread, I just felt like something needed to be said. Thank you for giving up your free time to host such a wonderful event for the community, everyone is very thankful ❤❤❤


----------



## cornimer (Nov 30, 2019)

Since we're all reflecting on 2019 now, what was everyone's favourite thing that happened here on TBT here this year?
I have a lot of good memories from this year! The Easter Egg hunt was really fun (best I've done in an egg hunt) and the number 7 fiasco was hilarious. I placed first in the old school trivia week and that's the first event I ever won! Also kaleidoclovers came into existance  still one of my favourite collectibles.


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

I was only real active for Easter and Halloween. The Halloween event was possibly the best event TBT has had in a decade


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

Probably Halloween since that was the only event I participated in (for now >:3)

I want to see Christmas and Easter though. :0


----------



## Zura (Nov 30, 2019)

Nightmare egg came out this year, right? Best egg so far


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 30, 2019)

I looked at some eggs each year, I'm jealous. :0


----------



## John Wick (Nov 30, 2019)

Thank you, Jacob, for hosting this.
It is totally awesome and uplifting.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> you joined in 9107???



Yes, I did. I joined on both 2019 and 9107.


----------



## hestu (Nov 30, 2019)

cornimer said:


> Since we're all reflecting on 2019 now, what was everyone's favourite thing that happened here on TBT here this year?
> I have a lot of good memories from this year! The Easter Egg hunt was really fun (best I've done in an egg hunt) and the number 7 fiasco was hilarious. I placed first in the old school trivia week and that's the first event I ever won! Also kaleidoclovers came into existance  still one of my favourite collectibles.



Getting a weird doll was my favorite thing that happened in 2019


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2019)

Wait, I should be voted for best username. My username was so hard to come up with and I put quite a lot of thought in it.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 30, 2019)

hestu said:


> Getting a weird doll was my favorite thing that happened in 2019



Your current lineup is still my fave ever
Getting my first flower wand (can't believe there is a second now) was one of my favourite things that happened as well! I'm still forever grateful to Jacob, that really touched my heart :,,,)


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 30, 2019)

Yes let's go


----------



## John Wick (Nov 30, 2019)

hestu said:


> Getting a weird doll was my favorite thing that happened in 2019



I liked Halloween.
That's what was happening when I returned after 17 months.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2019)

Definitely the Halloween event was my favorite of this year!  I participated in every event during it and had a lot of fun.  Really brought my mood up at a time when I was struggling with some things.  :]


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 30, 2019)

I really loved the Easter Egg Hunt since it was my first and the Halloween event.  The Halloween event was really fun and creative.


----------



## Zane (Nov 30, 2019)

Easter and Halloween this year were both fantastic. I also enjoyed seeing the wonderful artwork for old school animal crossing week. 
even though i forgot to vote AAHHH


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2019)

Old School Animal Crossing Week was probably my favorite event this year. Was great to see some more attention given to the older games. Seeing who managed to keep their turnips alive was probably my favorite part of the event, not to mention the fun I had making tombstones for the rotten turnips. It also gave me the satisfaction of placing 3rd in the trivia contest and managing to obtain a Tortimer. 

Bel Boom Week was also quite entertaining, even if the PMs got a little excessive.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 30, 2019)

I made my final decisions and submitted my votes.  It was difficult.  There were a few categories where I wish I could have voted for 2 people, but I'm happy with my selections.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Nougat (Dec 1, 2019)

My favourite thing of the year was just discovering the forum and getting to know everyone! Even though I don't classify as a newbie since I joined in 2018, I joined on Dec 27 which is just a few days before 2019.. So I still feel like a newbie


----------



## mogyay (Dec 1, 2019)

Nougat said:


> My favourite thing of the year was just discovering the forum and getting to know everyone! Even though I don't classify as a newbie since I joined in 2018, I joined on Dec 27 which is just a few days before 2019.. So I still feel like a newbie



i wish u had joined a few days later bc ik who i'd vote for then :eyes:

it still seems so weird to me to see me on the list of people u can't vote for member of the year lmaooooooooooo, wild times (can confirm my ego is still the same) thanks for hosting jacob, i'll try remember to vote when i've had a think about things


----------



## Nougat (Dec 1, 2019)

mogyay said:


> i wish u had joined a few days later bc ik who i'd vote for then :eyes:
> 
> it still seems so weird to me to see me on the list of people u can't vote for member of the year lmaooooooooooo, wild times (can confirm my ego is still the same) thanks for hosting jacob, i'll try remember to vote when i've had a think about things



Aw you're so sweet!  

I'm also having a think about my noms..


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 1, 2019)

brooooooo it's that time of the year again


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2019)

Sent my votes in, gl peeps <3


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2019)

Oooooh exciting!


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Anyone wondering if they were picked for any? I'll probably not get any votes but just the suspense is killing me


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

The weird doll raffle was the best thing for me this year. Someone who I can't remember made a whole thread about how they bought 32 raffle tickets and didn't win.


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 1, 2019)

cornimer said:


> Since we're all reflecting on 2019 now, what was everyone's favourite thing that happened here on TBT here this year?
> I have a lot of good memories from this year! The Easter Egg hunt was really fun (best I've done in an egg hunt) and the number 7 fiasco was hilarious. I placed first in the old school trivia week and that's the first event I ever won! Also kaleidoclovers came into existance  still one of my favourite collectibles.



I mean it will sound boats, but my favorite moment was getting golden egg for sure


----------



## Jacob (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone who has voted so far! I haven't been replying to the last bunch of PMs, but every vote sent in so far has been recorded :thumbs_up:

:]


----------



## John Wick (Dec 1, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Thanks everyone who has voted so far! I haven't been replying to the last bunch of PMs, but every vote sent in so far has been recorded :thumbs_up:
> 
> :]



Thanks Jacob!


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2019)

cornimer said:


> Since we're all reflecting on 2019 now, what was everyone's favourite thing that happened here on TBT here this year?
> I have a lot of good memories from this year! The Easter Egg hunt was really fun (best I've done in an egg hunt) and the number 7 fiasco was hilarious. I placed first in the old school trivia week and that's the first event I ever won! Also kaleidoclovers came into existance  still one of my favourite collectibles.



Its gotta be the moment I was unbanned. I honestly was so hyped lol.


----------



## Hat' (Dec 1, 2019)

I think my favorite moment was the Halloween event! We got to create a bunch of cool things and it really """forced""" me to craft some pretty amazing things I'm quite proud of! I also got to get a Strange Doll so I was happy hehe!
I also reaaaally enjoyed the egg hunt and egg decorating contest! It was so cool seeing all the clues and I was so happy because I found so many and actually got a Nightmare egg by myself!!
This year was very cool and I'm sad I wasn't much here last year!
I truly can't believe I came here kinda everyday since around the egg hunt period...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2019)

I don't think I've participated in the voting for the previous ones, so definitely planning to partake in this one! <3 Shout out to Jacob for putting up with this every year lol


----------



## John Wick (Dec 1, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I don't think I've participated in the voting for the previous ones, so definitely planning to partake in this one! <3 Shout out to Jacob for putting up with this every year lol



Dawn, I didn't recognize you without The Beatles! ^_^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Dawn, I didn't recognize you without The Beatles! ^_^



Haha! Yeah, my latest obsession is Michael Jackson now. ;D


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Haha! Yeah, my latest obsession is Michael Jackson now. ;D



Pfft, Beatles always.

Anyway, thanks Jacob for hosting this and I'm glad I remembered to send in my votes for once LOL.

Best time of the year.. hmm probably meeting new friends on the site, and also when I won Tortimer raffle <3


----------



## Nougat (Dec 2, 2019)

When talking about a specific moment on the site I was really happy my Easter Egg decoration made it to the top entries and my name was all pink & glowy for a full week! I'm not crafty or artistic at all, so I did not expect that to happen at all


----------



## cornimer (Dec 2, 2019)

cornimer said:


> Since we're all reflecting on 2019 now, what was everyone's favourite thing that happened here on TBT here this year?
> I have a lot of good memories from this year! The Easter Egg hunt was really fun (best I've done in an egg hunt) and the number 7 fiasco was hilarious. I placed first in the old school trivia week and that's the first event I ever won! Also kaleidoclovers came into existance  still one of my favourite collectibles.



Red balloon finally becoming a reality is now my favourite occurrence of 2019

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can you guys believe that in a month we'll see threads like...."trading my *2020* tulip for a 2018 one..." that is so crazy to me


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 2, 2019)

ment to put this in my post before - but my post wasn't finished - a banner to put in there sig honestly kinda lame...so ill donate 100 tbt to every winner!


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> ment to put this in my post before - but my post wasn't finished - a banner to put in there sig honestly kinda lame...so ill donate 100 tbt to every winner!



Hey, that's a nice thought! Wouldnt it be cool if we created another prize pool to give the winners here?


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2019)

it’s just for fun guys


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 2, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Hey, that's a nice thought! Wouldnt it be cool if we created another prize pool to give the winners here?



yep thats true


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Zane said:


> it’s just for fun guys


Lol I know  Sharing generosity is just too much fun 


Wildtown said:


> yep thats true


We can scratch my idea but I think what you're doing is very kind!

It wouldn't be half bad if some of us contributed to the reward or something? Not saying the banners aren't great enough already but maybe something more that shows all of our appreciation? I'm not good with these kinds of things xD


----------



## duckykate (Dec 2, 2019)

uhh adding a cash prize would cause cheating and rigging for sure. also for gods sake stop calling the banners lame


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

duckykate said:


> uhh adding a cash prize would cause cheating and rigging for sure. also for gods sake stop calling the banners lame



Nobody said they were lame lol 


Wildtown said:


> wasn't saying that the banners where lame its just that i thought removing my existing sig to put that isnt necessarily worth it, gonna back outta this



And that's exactly why I said to scratch my idea. Though I do want to contribute in some way.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 2, 2019)

This is so cool! I want to vote for someone in every category as suggested, but it's either hard to decide, can't think of anyone, or I can only remember their avatars instead of their actual names. But hey! I'll try, hehe.


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Mayor Monday said:


> This is so cool! I want to vote for someone in every category as suggested, but it's either hard to decide, can't think of anyone, or I can only remember their avatars instead of their actual names. But hey! I'll try, hehe.



Make sure to cover all bases and make sure there's no one you're forgetting. I have this problem too often and I end up feeling bad about it later.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 2, 2019)

Aw I remember these! I haven?t been very active these past few years so unfortunately I don?t really know anyone any more! I won?t be voting this year, but I hope everyone has fun and remembers it?s all for fun <3


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 2, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Make sure to cover all bases and make sure there's no one you're forgetting. I have this problem too often and I end up feeling bad about it later.



Gotcha. I'll make sure to search the threads over.


----------



## Miharu (Dec 2, 2019)

I think tbt rewards defeats the purpose of this tbh. This is all just meant for fun c: I agree with Zane.

I can't wait to submit my votes <3


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Miharu said:


> I think tbt rewards defeats the purpose of this tbh. This is all just meant for fun c: I agree with Zane.
> 
> I can't wait to submit my votes <3



Agreed, but I really feel like contributing in some way xD


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2019)

I like the banners. It's different than a giveaway or a jackpot.

It's purely voting and I like that. ^_^


----------



## r a t (Dec 2, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Agreed, but I really feel like contributing in some way xD



If u feel particularly strong about this then u could make ur own lil digital banners for them, that way it would be a lot more personalised too, tbt prizes or even collectibles would be a big nono and is absolutely not what this voting is about, however even then it’s better to just leave it to jacob and whoever is making the banners this year as they’re the organisation behind it all : )


----------



## Miharu (Dec 2, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Agreed, but I really feel like contributing in some way xD



Just voting is contributing in a way! :3


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Rosetti said:


> If u feel particularly strong about this then u could make ur own lil digital banners for them, that way it would be a lot more personalised too, tbt prizes or even collectibles would be a big nono and is absolutely not what this voting is about, however even then it’s better to just leave it to jacob and whoever is making the banners this year as they’re the organisation behind it all : )


Agreed, maybe like a tribute for each user idk xD


Miharu said:


> Just voting is contributing in a way! :3


Yep, and I've done that 

Lol I know this sounds goofy so please forgive me for my randomness xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2019)

duckykate said:


> uhh adding a cash prize would cause cheating and rigging for sure. also for gods sake stop calling the banners lame



^^^this. the banners are awesome and if we put in prizes people would rig it like hell.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2019)

Plus it's nice to have something that doesn't rely on a RNG.

I love the banners.
I don't think anything should change.

It is what it is, and it's fantastic.


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Plus it's nice to have somethings that doesn't rely on a RNG.
> 
> I love the banners.
> I don't think anything should change.
> ...



Agreed, the banners look fantastic


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 2, 2019)

This is annoying add some more fun awards like “most annoying member” so I have chance lmao


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> This is annoying add some more fun awards like “most annoying member” so I have chance lmao


Well I know it's not going to be official or whatever but we can do that ourselves. We'd have a problem getting votes though


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> This is annoying add some more fun awards like “most annoying member” so I have chance lmao



I nominate myself.


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> This is annoying add some more fun awards like “most annoying member” so I have chance lmao



I feel like someone asks for this every year


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 2, 2019)

But uh- for the “most annoying member” only count consensual entries mods would have a fit if you voted someone annoying member and they didn’t consent lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> I feel like someone asks for this every year



Probably me every year


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Lol what's some more things we could vote on? 

TBTs favorite weeb?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 2, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Lol what's some more things we could vote on?
> 
> TBTs favorite weeb?



TBTs most warnings in a year


----------



## seliph (Dec 2, 2019)

just sent my votes in! couldn't think of members for certain ones (or moreso couldn't make up my mind) but looking forward to the results!


----------



## Jacob (Dec 2, 2019)

Just so there's an official answer, I don't think I'm going to add any additional prizes for the winners in the OP. There are many reasons for that but first and foremost I want to keep this as part of the 10 year tradition! 

I don't think there's ever been anything more than banners that have been given to the winners, so I just want to keep it that way, it totally is all just for fun (they used to not even give out banners). 


PS. Thank you to everyone who's interested in supporting the awards with extra prizes and stuff, not necessary but very nice of you :]
As for the banners being kinda a lame prize, nobody is required to display them! I always thought they were cute, even before I started hosted this, so I wanted to keep them around. Tina's effort on those banners have always blown me away personally because they look so good for such an unofficial event!

Edit: Tina if you're reading this, I will leave you alone this year hahaha. I've been taking design classes and think it's time to give you a rest, so I can take it over! :]


----------



## Corrie (Dec 2, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Just so there's an official answer, I don't think I'm going to add any additional prizes for the winners in the OP. There are many reasons for that but first and foremost I want to keep this as part of the 10 year tradition!
> 
> I don't think there's ever been anything more than banners that have been given to the winners, so I just want to keep it that way, it totally is all just for fun (they used to not even give out banners).
> 
> ...



The banners are a really cute idea Jacob! They're a great way to see your praise daily.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2019)

I like the banners. They look very nice and I appreciate the work that goes into them.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 2, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Edit: Tina if you're reading this, I will leave you alone this year hahaha. I've been taking design classes and think it's time to give you a rest, so I can take it over! :]



I love artists supporting artists


----------



## duckykate (Dec 2, 2019)

tbh the banners are so cute with the little villager in the trophy. tbh the opposite of lame. un-lame.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 2, 2019)

duckykate said:


> tbh the banners are so cute with the little villager in the trophy. tbh the opposite of lame. un-lame.



Just let it go... no need to get so pressed over it. I think banners r a cute lil idea. Not everything is about tbt and rewards!!!


----------



## Aquari (Dec 2, 2019)

Why is everyone mad, this isn't even a real event though


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Edit: Tina if you're reading this, I will leave you alone this year hahaha. I've been taking design classes and think it's time to give you a rest, so I can take it over! :]



omg y?all are getting Jacob Originals ? Now I?m upset that I never win 

KIDDINg but jacobs graphics are lovely


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 2, 2019)

did someone say winner's banner?
 |
 |
 V


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Just so there's an official answer, I don't think I'm going to add any additional prizes for the winners in the OP. There are many reasons for that but first and foremost I want to keep this as part of the 10 year tradition!
> 
> I don't think there's ever been anything more than banners that have been given to the winners, so I just want to keep it that way, it totally is all just for fun (they used to not even give out banners).
> 
> ...



I looked and I like how the banners look. :3


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2019)

This was such a wonderful topic.


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

John Wick said:


> This was such a wonderful topic.


It still is, nothing has changed xD I really hope I win one of those banners for myself


----------



## seliph (Dec 2, 2019)

anyways who are some of everyones closest friends on tbt mine are mogyay tae cornimer and dogemon : )


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

seliph said:


> anyways who are some of everyones favourite tbt members mine are mogyay tae cornimer and dogemon : )



Lol we're gonna need a bigger thread for that xD


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2019)

seliph said:


> anyways who are some of everyones favourite tbt members mine are mogyay tae cornimer and dogemon : )



Hehe, mine are in my votes for each category. ^_^


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 2, 2019)

seliph said:


> anyways who are some of everyones favourite tbt members mine are mogyay tae cornimer and dogemon : )



Liamslash starrywolf and slammint


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 2, 2019)

seliph said:


> anyways who are some of everyones favourite tbt members mine are mogyay tae cornimer and dogemon : )



Starrywolf, Slammint, and Liamslash are some of my faves along with Nightmares <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinosaurz said:


> Liamslash starrywolf and slammint



Ohp!!! Twinzies!  ^^~


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 2, 2019)

okay ill withdraw my tbt prizes then


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 2, 2019)

seliph said:


> anyways who are some of everyones favourite tbt members mine are mogyay tae cornimer and dogemon : )



I'm really hurt, I thought all the banning on collectibles discord was like that elementary school stuff where you pick on me because you actually like me


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Spoiler: Favorites please mention to me if I'm forgetting someone



Emolga59
John Wick
Mayor Monday
Loupinotte
skarmoury
Shinichi
NoUsernameHere
Gobby
Byleth
Teabagel
Seliph
CherryllACNL
Zane
Miharu
toadsworthy 
RedTropicalPeachyFish
xbittersweetx
Nougat 
drowningfairies 
Monkey D Luffy 
MasterM64 
Stella-Io 
BluebearL
Hat' 
Bcat
MapleSilver
Kaiaa
rianne 
Krefails
hestu
Dawnpiplup
kikotoot
DubiousDelphine 
ThatOneMarshalFangirl 
dedenne
Nox 
Wildtown
Sheila 
nintendofan85 
glow 
Alolan_Apples
Rusolando-Kun 
Reginald Fairfield
ali.di.magix
xSuperMario64x 
honeyaura 
Paperboy012305 
lucylives 
SockHead 
F L a K e
Princess Mipha
PyroMike
Yui Z
LambdaDelta
OldCatLady


----------



## Lancelot (Dec 2, 2019)

My favourite members are ROSETTI, JACOB, CORNIMER, MOGYAY, KATE AND MIHARU


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 2, 2019)

super random thought (I think someone mentioned this?) but the newbie award should consider everyone who joined after the previous year’s PCA!! :] would be fair to those who joined just before the year ended, it’d be more inclusive.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 2, 2019)

Please remember to follow our rules about respecting others. While stating your opinion about something is fine, there's always a way to do it without being rude to someone. We've had to delete several posts and warn users for being rude to others in this thread. It's also better to report an argument like this instead of participating in it, which only creates more work for the mods.


----------



## Lancelot (Dec 2, 2019)

JUSTICE FOR NOUGAT


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 2, 2019)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> JUSTICE FOR NOUGAT



Justice for Nougat!! I love ‘em


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Nougat said:


> My favourite thing of the year was just discovering the forum and getting to know everyone! Even though I don't classify as a newbie since I joined in 2018, I joined on Dec 27 which is just a few days before 2019.. So I still feel like a newbie



I actually was gonna join at around a few days before Christmas, then saw that I was drifting away from ACNL (at that time) Now, I'm kinda glad. I hope they change the rules (a bit) to count that.


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> JUSTICE FOR NOUGAT



JUSTICE FOR NOUGAT!!!

Also, just remembered I forgot LambdaDelta...


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Just so there's an official answer, I don't think I'm going to add any additional prizes for the winners in the OP. There are many reasons for that but first and foremost I want to keep this as part of the 10 year tradition!
> 
> I don't think there's ever been anything more than banners that have been given to the winners, so I just want to keep it that way, it totally is all just for fun (they used to not even give out banners).
> 
> ...



Do you ask the winners what villager do they want on their banner? (This was a random question now don't judge me.)


----------



## duckykate (Dec 2, 2019)

my fave ppl are ben, mog, vanessa, jas, jacob, rosie, locket, xerolin, illunie, and luniel!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Do you ask the winners what villager do they want on their banner? (This was a random question now don't judge me.)



I also want to know, just in case. :]


----------



## cornimer (Dec 2, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> super random thought (I think someone mentioned this?) but the newbie award should consider everyone who joined after the previous year?s PCA!! :] would be fair to those who joined just before the year ended, it?d be more inclusive.



I was just talking about this with someone the other day because people who join after PCA but before the new year will never have a chance at winning best newbie 
#Justice4Nougat


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

And now...people made a tag. :]

I support this cause.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> super random thought (I think someone mentioned this?) but the newbie award should consider everyone who joined after the previous year?s PCA!! :] would be fair to those who joined just before the year ended, it?d be more inclusive.



Maybe they could do another category for that?


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2019)

What's the Nougat thing?


----------



## cornimer (Dec 2, 2019)

seliph said:


> anyways who are some of everyones favourite tbt members mine are mogyay tae cornimer and dogemon : )



I have this friend named seliph idk if you know him? But he's really funny and smart and has great style and is super amazing at art, he's also really kind and helpful! I feel like you might get along with him, he's the best tbh



Spoiler



I'm not making a list because I don't want to leave anyone out but I had to do that >: )



- - - Post Merge - - -



John Wick said:


> What's the Nougat thing?



Nougat joined December 27 2018 so she missed the last choice awards but since she joined in 2018 we can't vote her for best newbie this year and we are sad.

By the way, I LOVE your lineup!!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 2, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Maybe they could do another category for that?


Don’t think a new category is necessary! They could just tweak the rules for the newbie award a bit c: since people have their votes in I dont think it’d be implemented right away (RIP Nougat ily) but it would definitely be more inclusive to the future people’s choice awards!



cornimer said:


> I have this friend named seliph idk if you know him? But he's really funny and smart and has great style and is super amazing at art, he's also really kind and helpful! I feel like you might get along with him, he's the best tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your list is wholesome and inclusive <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I wish we had the most missed member award back bc I miss Javocado


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2019)

cornimer said:


> I have this friend named seliph idk if you know him? But he's really funny and smart and has great style and is super amazing at art, he's also really kind and helpful! I feel like you might get along with him, he's the best tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, ok!

And thank you.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 2, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Do you ask the winners what villager do they want on their banner? (This was a random question now don't judge me.)



I haven't been the one making the banners for the most part, it's mostly been Tina so I can't speak on her behalf. But when I made the banners last year, I didn't directly ask the winners who they liked the most- but if I somehow know a winner likes a certain villager I tried to use those ones. Otherwise, villagers _usually_ will match the category. Ie. Best Newbie 2015 featured Lottie, who was the newest NPC!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 2, 2019)

Nougat said:


> My favourite thing of the year was just discovering the forum and getting to know everyone! Even though I don't classify as a newbie since I joined in 2018, I joined on Dec 27 which is just a few days before 2019.. So I still feel like a newbie





mogyay said:


> i wish u had joined a few days later bc ik who i'd vote for then :eyes:



honestly, it'd be cool if the best newbie timeframe was something like the start of the last choice awards nominations opening to the start of the current ones, since december members are kinda screwed otherwise 

of course it's just a for fun thing, so there's no real loss to be had. seems more fair to give everyone a best as equal chance as possible though ("best", because older newer members would still generally have the advantage over newer newer ones, for obvious reasons)



Excalibur said:


> Also, just remembered I forgot LambdaDelta...



wait, what do I have to do with anything?


----------



## Jacob (Dec 2, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> super random thought (I think someone mentioned this?) but the newbie award should consider everyone who joined after the previous year?s PCA!! :] would be fair to those who joined just before the year ended, it?d be more inclusive.



Ha, Ok, I will allow members who joined AFTER December 1, 2018 to be eligible for best newbie only because I've been messaged multiple times about it :] I will update OP later with that info


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Jacob said:


> I haven't been the one making the banners for the most part, it's mostly been Tina so I can't speak on her behalf. But when I made the banners last year, I didn't directly ask the winners who they liked the most- but if I somehow know a winner likes a certain villager I tried to use those ones. Otherwise, villagers _usually_ will match the category. Ie. Best Newbie 2015 featured Lottie, who was the newest NPC!



Ah ok! That makes sense.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

Jacob said:


> I haven't been the one making the banners for the most part, it's mostly been Tina so I can't speak on her behalf. But when I made the banners last year, I didn't directly ask the winners who they liked the most- but if I somehow know a winner likes a certain villager I tried to use those ones. Otherwise, villagers _usually_ will match the category. Ie. Best Newbie 2015 featured Lottie, who was the newest NPC!



Ty for responding!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Ha, Ok, I will allow members who joined AFTER December 1, 2018 to be eligible for best newbie only because I've been messaged multiple times about it :] I will update OP later with that info



Yay~


----------



## cornimer (Dec 2, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Ha, Ok, I will allow members who joined AFTER December 1, 2018 to be eligible for best newbie only because I've been messaged multiple times about it :] I will update OP later with that info



Friends we have achieved #Justice4Nougat


----------



## hestu (Dec 2, 2019)

If I win collector I want BILL the DUCK in sig banner


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

hestu said:


> If I win collector I want BILL the DUCK in sig banner



Nice statement. :]

Someone is gonna suggest, put your villager on the tags thing. (totally not me)


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 2, 2019)

hestu said:


> If I win collector I want BILL the DUCK in sig banner



I wanted tangy obvi.... but I think beau matched he awstethic more

Also get out I want collector

Or vote me for funniest.... remember my weird doll grave pic


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2019)

Awesome news for Nougat! ^_^


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> I wanted tangy obvi.... but I think beau matched he awstethic more
> 
> Also get out I want collector
> 
> Or vote me for funniest.... remember my weird doll grave pic



Is it too late to change my vote?


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 2, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Is it too late to change my vote?



Just go tell jacob he’ll let you change it


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2019)

I want funniest.

I'm hilarious. O_O


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 2, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I want funniest.
> 
> I'm hilarious. O_O



Lol, hahahahaha you’re right

That was a good joke


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 2, 2019)

I should get funniest since my whole ass existence is a ****ing joke


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> Lol, hahahahaha you’re right
> 
> That was a good joke



Be careful.

I'm armed with pencils.


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 2, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Be careful.
> 
> I'm armed with pencils.



I don’t get the point


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 2, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> I don’t get the point



ok but this was a good comeback


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> I don’t get the point



Oh, you're *sharp*.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 2, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Oh, you're *sharp*.



I really think you’re drawing this out


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> I really think you’re drawing this out



That's pretty blunt.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

This is a pun thread now. It's dull for now, I should sharpen up. :/


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 2, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Oh, you're *sharp*.



Don’t be mis-lead, my wit is as sharp as my collectible line ups


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> Don’t be mis-lead, my wit is as sharp as my collectible line ups



LOLOLOLOL

Sorry I had a convulsion. ^_^


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 2, 2019)

John Wick said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Sorry I had a convulsion. ^_^



Well this post was pointless


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> Well this post was pointless



Back to being blunt?

It really should be erased!

Ok. This could go on forever.
I'll put my pencils down.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I know this is offtopic but do you know when the December birthstone comes out? (It will be funny if you have a November on 12/2)


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I know this is offtopic but do you know when the December birthstone comes out? (It will be funny if you have a November on 12/2)



Part of me really wants to say May.

But I won't.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I kinda want to buy it since I thought it would be funny but I need to save TBT for houses.


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> wait, what do I have to do with anything?


I forgot to add you to my favorites list silly


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

I decided not to edit my entry.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 3, 2019)

welp i guess i wont get any...


----------



## Nougat (Dec 3, 2019)

OMG, how sweet to wake up to this. The hashtag #JusticeForNougat is a prize on its own! <3


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Spoiler: Favorites please mention to me if I'm forgetting someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You deserve it Nougat! You're so loveable!!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 3, 2019)

Finally compiled the perfect votes and sent them in. They're perfect in my opinion. May the voice of the people be heard, hehe.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 3, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Spoiler: Favorites please mention to me if I'm forgetting someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While I love everyone on this list, I definitely think there are a lot of people who deserve to be on the list too!
John Wick, BiggestFanofACCF, and will. are the people I?ve been seeing a lot of lately and I like their vibes <3
A r i a n e and OldCatLady are great artists too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

(these are just the people I’m familiar with but I honestly think everyone is awesome hdjkdjjs I love the TBT community)


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Same  and how did I forget OldCatLady?!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 3, 2019)

Don't forget Azrael! She's amazing, too.


----------



## will. (Dec 3, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> While I love everyone on this list, I definitely think there are a lot of people who deserve to be on the list too!
> John Wick, BiggestFanofACCF, and will. are the people I’ve been seeing a lot of lately and I like their vibes <3
> A r i a n e and OldCatLady are great artists too!
> 
> ...




<333 love this list and also thanks for remembering me skarmoury teehee


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 3, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Spoiler: Favorites please mention to me if I'm forgetting someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait omg I'm just now seeing this Excalibur this is so nice


----------



## John Wick (Dec 3, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> While I love everyone on this list, I definitely think there are a lot of people who deserve to be on the list too!
> John Wick, BiggestFanofACCF, and will. are the people I’ve been seeing a lot of lately and I like their vibes <3
> A r i a n e and OldCatLady are great artists too!
> 
> ...



Aw skarmoury!
You just made my day! ^_^


----------



## r a t (Dec 3, 2019)

the feeling of being left out sucks so respectfully could these lists please stop and have some consideration about comparing members of tbt/people not being ‘good enough’ to make a favourites list when half of the site is being listed in some - it’s not fair or fun to everyone else feeling excluded, it’s lovely complimenting your friends however creating a list of people that are ‘favourites’ in a public thread can give others anxiety about not being ‘important enough’ to be on the list


----------



## John Wick (Dec 3, 2019)

I think everyone that I see here each day is awesome.

Even if we haven't spoken I do notice you all.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 3, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I think everyone that I see here each day is awesome.
> 
> Even if we haven't spoken I do notice you all.



You seem super nice and positive yourself, I love seeing you around


----------



## John Wick (Dec 3, 2019)

cornimer said:


> You seem super nice and positive yourself, I love seeing you around



Ditto! ^_^


----------



## will. (Dec 3, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I think everyone that I see here each day is awesome.
> 
> Even if we haven't spoken I do notice you all.



agreed!!!


----------



## seliph (Dec 3, 2019)

listing people you appreciate was just supposed to divert from the drama, this wasn't supposed to exclude anyone and i definitely don't think anyone is implying that certain people "aren't good enough" for their lists, they're probably just listing people they've actively seen if anything. anyways it was just a spur of the moment wholesome little thing to do while tensions were high. personally i just quickly listed people i actually talk to on the regular - which was the main intent and what i thought everyone would do - 'cause otherwise i'd definitely forget someone and then it _would_ come across as exclusive.

anyway i just felt i had to address it since i started it all. it was a really quickly thought of thing to get people to stop talking about the negative situation at hand but perhaps i could have taken a bit to phrase it better so sorry if it all made anyone feel left out.

ok that's the last edit i make to this, i just felt i should take some responsibility since i started it ;u;



cornimer said:


> I have this friend named seliph idk if you know him? But he's really funny and smart and has great style and is super amazing at art, he's also really kind and helpful! I feel like you might get along with him, he's the best tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2019)

It'd take me forever to make a list anyway because the amount of people I like on TBT goes on and on lmao.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 3, 2019)

my list would comprise of 105,701 members uwu

vote mogyay for suck up of the year, pls and ty


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 3, 2019)

Another shoutout- Calliegh! She's awesome, too, and her town is turning out beautifully. She's a great friend for wifi.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 3, 2019)

mogyay said:


> my list would comprise of 105,701 members uwu
> 
> vote mogyay for suck up of the year, pls and ty



Aw dats ebewywun! ^_^

My cat typed that!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

Were all mentioning are favorites now! Mine are:

honeyaura
Excalibur
CheryllACNL
Shinichi
BluebearL/Laura
Miharu
Monkey D Luffy/Ben
MasterM64
And more! They're all really nice and kind!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> my list would comprise of 105,701 members uwu
> 
> vote mogyay for suck up of the year, pls and ty



Awww, that's so nice of you!


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Here's an idea, take my list and pass it around while adding your own personal favorites. Lets see if we can get everyone


----------



## John Wick (Dec 3, 2019)

Great idea!

Lets see how many more lists I don't make it on to.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2019)

A lot of my favorite members aren't active anymore T__T


----------



## John Wick (Dec 3, 2019)

mogyay said:


> my list would comprise of 105,701 members uwu
> 
> vote mogyay for suck up of the year, pls and ty



It says it's your birthday today (I'm a day ahead in Australia) so many happy returns! ^_^


----------



## seliph (Dec 3, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Here's an idea, take my list and pass it around while adding your own personal favorites. Lets see if we can get everyone



i think we should not since people are already feeling left out ;w;


----------



## John Wick (Dec 3, 2019)

seliph said:


> i think we should not since people are already feeling left out ;w;



Nah, I don't really. ^_^


----------



## seliph (Dec 3, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Nah, I don't really. ^_^



i wasn't referring to you 

read back a bit, i think we shouldn't really encourage any more lengthy member lists


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 3, 2019)

seliph said:


> i wasn't referring to you
> 
> read back a bit, i think we shouldn't really encourage any more lengthy member lists



It would be easier to include close friends instead of trying to mention everyone.

It's a little awkward to say "I got everyone!", when you literally can't even achive that. There's too many members who contribute good to the site- even if they aren't as active as others.


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Oh boy, anyone feeling left out is a friend of mine  I love all of you guys, I just need to get to know you first!


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 3, 2019)

Today I realized that I would fail in every category (except for the newbie one) because I'm just too shy 
and non-creative. :')

But hey, I'm not sad about it. Have fun you guys!


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Loupinotte said:


> Today I realized that I would fail in every category (except for the newbie one) because I'm just too shy
> and non-creative. :')
> 
> But hey, I'm not sad about it. Have fun you guys!


Oh don't be like that, you're plenty cool


----------



## John Wick (Dec 3, 2019)

seliph said:
			
		

> , i think we shouldn't really encourage any more lengthy member lists



I wasn't encouraging any.

I was making light of the fact that I wasn't on any.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 3, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Here's an idea, take my list and pass it around while adding your own personal favorites. Lets see if we can get everyone



Since I'm not on the list I'll add myself to my personal list of faves #selflove


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 3, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> Since I'm not on the list I'll add myself to my personal list of faves #selflove



Eh, there's no need to be included on any lists. Though a lovely compliment, it can become overrated if people let it. Besides, others are probably thinking if you without having even said so.

The best good deeds should be unspoken. They mean a little more that way.


----------



## seliph (Dec 3, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I wasn't encouraging any.
> 
> I was making light of the fact that I wasn't on any.



"we" as in the tbt userbase


----------



## John Wick (Dec 3, 2019)

Oh, okiedokie.


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Loupinotte said:


> Today I realized that I would fail in every category (except for the newbie one) because I'm just too shy
> and non-creative. :')
> 
> But hey, I'm not sad about it. Have fun you guys!





John Wick said:


> I wasn't encouraging any.
> 
> I was making light of the fact that I wasn't on any.





skarmoury said:


> Since I'm not on the list I'll add myself to my personal list of faves #selflove





Mayor Monday said:


> Eh, there's no need to be included on any lists. Though a lovely compliment, it can become overrated if people let it. Besides, others are probably thinking if you without having even said so.
> 
> The best good deeds should be unspoken. They mean a little more that way.



Adding all of you to my list <3


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 3, 2019)

Mayor Monday said:


> Eh, there's no need to be included on any lists. Though a lovely compliment, it can become overrated if people let it. Besides, others are probably thinking if you without having even said so.
> 
> The best good deeds should be unspoken. They mean a little more that way.



Well said tbh ; v;

I consider the whole of TBT as family so really, I don't need a long list of 'favorites' to show how much love I have for the people here, whether new or old. And besides, there's always time in the future to make new friends and stuff!

I think for some it's just spur-of-the-moment anxiety. I personally have that as well but reading this comment reminds me that it's really nothing to fuss about. :>


----------



## lsabella (Dec 3, 2019)

i love you all so muchh.  even if you are not on a list please know that the whole tbt fanbase appreciates you and loves you just for being here.  please know that we all have our arms open for everyone and we welcome you mk!!<3. virtual hugs.
(Also, like mayor monday said, there is no need to be on any lists to know that you are apreciated)


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 3, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Adding all of you to my list <3



List vs no list aside, I appreciate the add. That was very kind. Thank you much!


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

lsabella said:


> i love you all so muchh.  even if you are not on a list please know that the whole tbt fanbase appreciates you and loves you just for being here.  please know that we all have our arms open for everyone and we welcome you mk!!<3. virtual hugs.
> (Also, like mayor monday said, there is no need to be on any lists to know that you are apreciated)



That's true! I haven't seen you around much, I hope I get to know you sometime


----------



## John Wick (Dec 3, 2019)

I love you all! ^_^


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 3, 2019)

my list includes everyone mentioned already in this thread, everyone who has commented, and those who comment after me

that way the only ones not included are the ones who don't know about it


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

What about the people who view but don't reply?


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 3, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> What about the people who view but don't reply?



fortune favors the brave


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 3, 2019)

Even though I have been around a while, I don't think I have participated in this event before so I am casting my votes!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 3, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Even though I have been around a while, I don't think I have participated in this event before so I am casting my votes!



*A Veteran has joined the chat. Show your respect.


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 3, 2019)

votes sent... now to practice my surprised face for when i win/ my graceful losers face when i lose


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> votes sent... now to practice my surprised face for when i win/ my graceful losers face when i lose



Just use the face you had when you lost the doll raffle


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 4, 2019)

My body is ready to see beautiful banners everywhere


----------



## lsabella (Dec 4, 2019)

thank you so much! ive seen you around lots and you seem very cool.  i hope we get to know each other too!


----------



## Geoni (Dec 4, 2019)

My time is now, to be crowned best member. 

Marginally active and making minimal friends but I have self love and a can do attitude!


----------



## Jacob (Dec 4, 2019)

All votes updated! Thanks everyone for the overwhelming participation so far :] makes me happy


Ps. OP updated, Best Newbie officially must've joined after December 1st, 2018


----------



## Zura (Dec 4, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Snip


Cool beans Jacob! Glad you're paying attention to what everyone is asking for and suggesting. 

I think my earlier comment got deleted for some reason so I'll ask again, is there any chance we might get different categories to vote on?


----------



## Jacob (Dec 4, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Cool beans Jacob! Glad you're paying attention to what everyone is asking for and suggesting.
> 
> I think my earlier comment got deleted for some reason so I'll ask again, is there any chance we might get different categories to vote on?



Not this year unfortunately. A few years ago I used to do 16+ different categories, but since then tbt hasn't really been active enough for people to have a candidate without just repeating the previous winners. IIRC there used to be like Biggest Animal Crosser, Most Helpful Member, Smash/Splat Master, Most Active, etc. But I trimmed it down to the current 7 in 2018 :] 

Next year there probably will be more categories


Edit: Actually here is the official category list from 2016:

- Member of the Year
- Best Newbie
- Funniest Member
- Most Creative Member
- Best Username
- Most Mature
- Most Active
- Biggest Animal Crosser
- Nicest Member
- Most Missed Member
- Most Helpful Member
- Splat Master
- Smash Master
- Best Poster
- Biggest Collector
- Best Home Designer


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 4, 2019)

Jacob said:


> All votes updated! Thanks everyone for the overwhelming participation so far :] makes me happy
> 
> 
> Ps. OP updated, Best Newbie officially must've joined after December 1st, 2018


Bless! I also hope I get in a vote soon hjdjfhsj when I have the time  Have so many prospects for each category!

Also re: category list, pls include pocket camp someday ; ; hopefully next year when we get more active members with the release of AC: NH!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 4, 2019)

I think it would also be cool to see who the 3-5 vote-getters were. Even though it would break the tradition.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 4, 2019)

Gave my votes.. first time I'm voting for that :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2019)

Yeah shame there are so few categories but I understand why, for sure.

Also vote Sheila for biggest turtle collector 2k19 kthx

jk lol


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

Does someone wanna do a TBT 2019 rewind?


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Do people win anything?
Or is this just a scam to give people freedom to live on the sun?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Does someone wanna do a TBT 2019 rewind?



Watched Youtube's one. If you want, hehe.


----------



## Zura (Dec 14, 2019)

Lol I wasn't around for the full year so I couldn't do a TBT rewind xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



RoyNumber1 said:


> Do people win anything?
> Or is this just a scam to give people freedom to live on the sun?



I'm still trying to process what you meant by this. Give me a second, I'll get back to you...


----------



## Nougat (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh man, I still need to submit my votes! And I don't think I've made up my mind yet. This is hard!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 14, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> Do people win anything?
> Or is this just a scam to give people freedom to live on the sun?



The past 2 previous years winners have gotten banners they use as sigs. There prob have been more banner sigs, but I've only seen 2017 and 2018 sigs.

It's times like these that I really thought Jacob was a staff member or sage when I very first used TBT.

Anyway I also need to get to my votes, thou I'm still not sure who to vote for.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your constant voting! It's all caught up to date! You guys are the best


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 15, 2019)

this is so cute!! i love this idea ^-^


----------



## Seroja (Dec 15, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Yeah shame there are so few categories but I understand why, for sure.
> 
> Also vote Sheila for biggest turtle collector 2k19 kthx
> 
> jk lol



turt queen 2k19!


----------



## Jacob (Dec 16, 2019)

Heyo! I just want to remind everyone that there is just *1 week left* to get your votes in! 

Reminder you do not need to vote for all of them, even voting for 1 category is enough :]


----------



## Jacob (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi again, feels like I was just here promoting the final week for voting! There's a soft *2 days left* to get your votes in! Thanks as always for everyone's participation so far


Ps. We're only 3 voters away from being the Choice Awards with the largest voter participation in the last 4 years! That's really exciting to me as the host, knowing that this tradition is not dying out. Keep 'em comin'!

:]


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

So the announcement will happen tomorrow?! Cant wait!


----------



## Jacob (Dec 22, 2019)

Zura said:


> So the announcement will happen tomorrow?! Cant wait!



Voting will close tomorrow, results will go up around new years!


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

Oops sorry  still can't wait!


----------



## Jacob (Dec 23, 2019)

Final submissions are due at 4:00 pm EST, approx. 3 hours from now, ty!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 23, 2019)

I can't wait to see the nominees!


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 30, 2019)

I guess we will see the results soon enough?


----------



## Zura (Jan 1, 2020)

Cant wait to see the users that get picked


----------

